# NEW REBUILT TRU SPOKES INSTOCK



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

NEW TRU SPOKE RIMS INSTOCK 
14X7'S
13X7'S OR WHAT EVER SIZE YOU NEED


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

$?


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> NEW TRU SPOKE RIMS INSTOCK
> 14X7'S
> 13X7'S OR WHAT EVER SIZE YOU NEED


CAN YOU MAKE A 50 SPOKE 13x7 reversed LIKE THE REPOPS BUT WITH CHEVY UNIVERSAL BOLT PATTERN ? IF SO , HOW MUCH ?


----------



## 1952allday (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm interested in a set of 14X6 or 14X7
Give me a call 818-389-2502
I'm ready cash in hand hit me up


----------



## CHILANGO503 (Nov 21, 2010)

14x7 5on5 how much?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

how much for some 14 and are 13 same price? shipped to 79925 another question i go a clean set of og true spokes i was thinking of redoing those do you guys redo those and how much thanks!


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

This guy must be to busy to respond :dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> NEW TRU SPOKE RIMS INSTOCK
> 14X7'S
> 13X7'S OR WHAT EVER SIZE YOU NEED


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

firme63ragtop said:


> This guy must be to busy to respond :dunno:


SORRY HOMIE 

ANY ONE HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL 714-371-5654


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

how much for a set of 14x7s?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> SORRY HOMIE
> 
> ANY ONE HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL 714-371-5654


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> SORRY HOMIE
> 
> ANY ONE HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL 714-371-5654


:drama:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

ttt since 4:30 am is prolly to early to call


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

Want a set of 13x7 price to Texas


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> NEW TRU SPOKE RIMS INSTOCK
> 14X7'S
> 13X7'S OR WHAT EVER SIZE YOU NEED


:thumbsup:


----------



## agui68 (Apr 4, 2012)

How much


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

how much for a set of 14x7 for my 64 impala?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

NEW TRU SPOKE RIMS INSTOCK 
14X7'S
13X7'S OR WHAT EVER SIZE YOU NEED


----------

